# Zeigt her Eure Makros!



## RKurzhals (25. März 2018)

Hallo,
nachdem in den letzten Jahren die Zahl der Beiträge zum Thema ein wenig abgeflacht ist, starte ich das Thema in einem "zeitlosen" thread. Heute hatten wir den zweiten warmen Tag im Jahr, und entsprechend viele "Minimodels" haben posiert. Zwei Blümchen sind auch dabei .


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. März 2018)

Hui, was bei Dir alles schon blüht! Bei mir hier oben in Nordfriesland blühen bis jetzt __ Schneeglöckchen, Krokusse und __ Märzenbecher. Mehr habe ich noch nicht entdeckt. Halt doch: __ Pestwurz blüht auch schon! Muss direkt mal sehen, wo ich mein Makro habe …


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
zur Zeit ist allein im eigenen Garten kein Mangel an Motiven . Ich hab' wieder ein paar neue.


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2018)

Servus

  
__ Leberblümchen aus dem Garten

Kuhschellen, Schachbrett kommen erst.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2018)

Kann es sein das schon __ Segelfalter oder Schwalbenschwänze __ fliegen ? 

Habe einen von den beiden hier am Bahndamm 

  

heute fliegen gesehen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Apr. 2018)

Keine echten Makros, die Bilder sind mit einem 50mm f-1,8 gemacht.


----------



## Tomy26 (23. Apr. 2018)

__ Fieberklee
  ???? haben wir beim umpflanzen unserer __ Engelstrompete im Erdballen gefunden

   Grasfroschquappen


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Frank,
das sind sehr schöne Bilder ! Der __ Rosenkäfer hat sich sogar zur Bewegung aufgerafft, das kostet schon ein wenig Geduld (und dann die richtige Einstellung parat und den __ Käfer scharf zu haben).


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2018)

Jetzt blüht die __ Kuhschelle und die __ Schachbrettblume ...

          

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tomy26 (24. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Rolf



RKurzhals schrieb:


> __ Rosenkäfer


Er hat sich sogar zum __ fliegen aufgerafft. Da es aber schnell gehen musste hat es nur für ein schnelles Foto gereicht.


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2018)

Gerade entdeckt ...

  
__ Fieberklee

LG
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
neue Motive gibt's derzeit in Hülle und Fülle, doch stört das Wetter ein wenig. Die orange, schon ein wenig derangierte Blüte gehört einer __ Nelkenwurz (Geum). Bei der Erdbeerblüte sitzt die Schärfe nicht ganz auf dem Punkt .


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2018)

Habe heute am Abend eine Streckerspinne im mittleren __ Rohrkolben entdeckt.

 

Ein bisschen irritiert bin ich wegen der Libelle. Die Spinne selbst hat ein Körperlänge von ca. 2-3cm länge. Wie klein war den die Libelle und ist die erst in den Fängen der Spinne geschlüpft ? Ich kann da 2 Köpfe ausmachen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## koile (6. Mai 2018)

Nur mit dem Handy gemacht.


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2018)

Gerd, da hast einen Lindenschwärmer abgelichtet ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tomy26 (6. Mai 2018)

Da sind sie. 
Der erste Fischnachwuchs.
Sollten Moderliesschen sein !
    


und noch mal zwei der wenigen Quappen die noch zu sehen sind !


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (7. Mai 2018)

Ein paar Händyfotos auch von mir 

  __ Fieberklee

  Großlibellenlarve

  Salamanderlarve (im Wald)

VG
Tom


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2018)

Servus

Habe da einen winzig kleinen Flattermann (ca. 1cm lang) heute abgelichtet ...

Kann den leider nicht bestimmen. Hätte an eine __ Zünsler-Art gedacht. Finde aber nix im Netz

  

Kann den Flattermann jemand bestimmen ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2018)

Es ist ein *Goldzünsler* (_Pyrausta aurata_) ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Mai 2018)

ja ja, das hat dir keine Ruhe gelassen als Rentner hat man ja Zeit zum suchen:


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2018)

Natürlich ... ist es herrlich bei diesen Wetter am Teich die Seele baumeln zu lassen, auf Makro-Tour durch den Garten zu schlendern oder am PC nach den Namen der Insekten zu forschen.
Ich gebe es zu, ich habe den __ Zünsler nicht indentifiziert. Es war die liebe Erika aus dem Systemkamerafarum. Während ich im Garten ein   genossen habe.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Mai 2018)

In welchem Systemkameraforum bist du denn da unterwegs?


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2018)

[DLMURL="https://www.systemkamera-forum.de/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums"]Hier bin ich unterwegs ...[/DLMURL]


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo Helmut,
das ist - nach einigem Anlesen - ein ansprechendes Forum (und Philipp Reeve ist dort auch unterwegs). Ich bin auch fleißig am Fotografieren mit meinem (vierten ) Makro - es macht einfach Spaß. Ein Teil der Aufnahmen sind leider keine "echten" Makros.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2018)

Auch kein echtes!

Anhang anzeigen 197868


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte den thread mal wieder ein wenig beleben. Es sind diesmal - Überraschung - wieder Blüten (die laufen nicht weg ).


----------



## Teich4You (31. Mai 2018)

Gehen die als halbwegs Makro durch?


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2018)

Hauhechel-Bläuling

und von gerade jetzt
  

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2018)

Donnerstag, 31.05.2018 um 12:08 ...

  

Ein Schwarm __ Moderlieschen ist mir vor die Kamera geschwommen ...

Freue mich sehr.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Mai 2018)

moin zusammen,
das eine oder andere 'makro' kann ich dann auch anbieten..


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
bei dem __ Nachtfalter (__ Schwärmer) würde ich auf ein Weibchen des Ligusterschwärmers tippen, und das dritte Bild ist von einer __ Zistrose mit Besucher.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Juni 2018)

von mir auch (leider keine "echten" Makros). Könnt ihr erkennen, was für ein haariger Geselle das ist? Habe das Räuplein leider nicht schärfer hingekriegt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
das sieht nach einer "Spinner"-Raupe aus. Seitdem ich so eine nette Gesellschaft wie den - defekter Link entfernt - bei mir im Garten zu Gast hatte, bin ich auf diese Art Raupen weniger gut zu sprechen .
Deine Rosen sind (nicht nur hier) sehr schön. Ich war diese Woche im Sangerhäuser Rosarium - das ist eine Empfehlung für alle, die Rosen mögen. 
      
Ein Rosenbogen ist bei mir in Vorbereitung (dafür mußten zwei Sträucher weichen ), worauf ich mich schon sehr freue .


----------



## Michael H (30. Juni 2018)

Morsche 
Gerade in Garden entdeckt.
Meine erste ....


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juni 2018)

Hallo Michael,

__ Gottesanbeterin oder? Habe ich bei uns überhaupt noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Michael H (30. Juni 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> __ Gottesanbeterin oder? Habe ich bei uns überhaupt noch nicht gesehen.


Hallo
Ja , genau . Hab mich auch gewundert.
War für mich auch das erste mal .


----------



## Michael H (1. Juli 2018)

Morsche
Sind zu Glück mehrere Bilder was geworden...


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juli 2018)

Stark. Habe erst mal geschaut in welcher Ecke du wohnst. Ist ja eher eine Warme Ecke von DE.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Aug. 2018)

Zuchiniblüte am frühen Morgen

    

Zur Zeit gibt es Zuchini in allen Variationen, Suppe, gegrillt, Gemüse, eingelegt........


----------



## Joachim (18. Aug. 2018)

ich mag Zuchini auch nicht wirklich. Aber als "grüne Spaghetti" kann man sie essen. Ok, auch nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## meinereiner (18. Aug. 2018)

Oder dünn aufgehobelt, so wie Gurken für einen Gurkensalat. Hat mehr Biss wie eine Gurke. Ist doch lecker.


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (18. Aug. 2018)

Listspinne mit stylischer Friesur ;-)


----------



## DbSam (18. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Zuchini in allen Variationen, Suppe, gegrillt, Gemüse, eingelegt........


... angebraten zum Steak, im Kartoffelsalat, in jedem Salat, als Knabberei zum Bier, als Kurzeitdeko in der Küche, ...
Also eigentlich gibt es immer Zuchini, nur mit wechselnden Beilagen.
Ne, das ist nicht mehr lecker. 


Gruß Carsten



PS:
Gut, dass meine Frau das genauso sieht. 
Mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl an alle Zuchinigeplagten.


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Roland,
man kann die Zucchinis ja als Nebenbestandteil von Kartoffelpuffern, Aufläufen oder von gekochtem Gemüse verarbeiten, alles andere wäre auch für mich keine Gaumenfreude  (erst recht nicht auf Dauer).
Mir ist es gelungen, mal ein Taubenschwänzchen abzulichten. Die Aufnahmen sind noch nicht perfekt, und für ein echtes Makro sind die mir zu schnell .


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Aug. 2018)

Man kann Zuchini auch ein mal durch das Schwein gehen lassen, dann werden die echt lecker.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Aug. 2018)

Das klingt gut. wieviel kg Zuchini nimmt man denn da pro Schwein?


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> wieviel kg Zuchini nimmt man denn da pro Schwein?


Denke mal, alles was da ist, könnte kein Fehler sein.


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
um mal den thread ohne Schwein wieder zu beleben, einige aktuelle Aufnahmen vom Wochenende. So langsam werden die Insekten ein wenig träger .


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Feb. 2019)

Der Frühling ist da !


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Feb. 2019)

Bei uns hatte es gestern auch 14°C aber von Blüten ist noch nichts zu sehen. Normalerweise sind wir bei uns am Main meist einige Wochen früher dran mit den ersten Blüten, aber wir hatten die letzten Tage fiesen Nachtfrost und der Boden ist stellenweise noch gefroren.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Feb. 2019)

__ Schneeglöckchen sind da. Sonst noch nix.


----------



## Anana (31. März 2019)




----------



## trampelkraut (24. Mai 2019)

Bin heute mit der Kamera und dem Sony SEL 30 / 3,5 makro mal um den Teich gestolpert. Ich bin mit dem Objektiv nicht sonderlich zufrieden, es liegt im Autofokusmodus meist etwas daneben. Ich werde es wieder verkaufen und mir das Sony 90 / 2,8 FE makro zulegen, das soll um Welten besser sein.


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo Roland,
an Deinen Beispielbildern sehe ich überall scharfe Kanten im Fokus, an denen ein AF sich "festbeißen" kann. Ich hatte bislang kein Sony E - Makro, daher waren meine eigenen Erwartungen an einen guten AF nie hoch. Ich finde Deine Bilder richtig gut, vielleicht freundest Du Dich doch noch mit dem 30er an (per Fokuslupe und maximalem Zoom)? 
Das 90er bietet den Vorteil, dass Du nicht ganz so nah ans Motiv mußt, hat aber auch den Nachteil kürzerer Verschlußzeiten. Da die Tiefenschärfe bei einem Tele bei gleicher Blende auch noch kleiner ist (Öffnung = Brennweite/Blende), bist Du hier sehr schnell bei ISO>1000, wenn nicht grad die Sonne scheint.
Mir gefallen die im Netz verfügbaren Beispielbilder vom 90/2.8; aber der Preis ist selbst gebraucht eine Hausnummer. Ich bin nach meinen 50er Minolta-AF's zunächst zum Tamron 90/2.8, und dann zum Sigma 105 gewechselt (gebraucht; und das alte Objektiv verkauft, damit es weniger schmerzt).


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo Rolf,

danke für deine Einschätzung, ich weiß man erwartet selbst meist zuviel. Ja der Preis des 90 / 2,8 ist happig. Auf meiner Wunschliste stehen noch das SEL 70 / 300 das Sigma 16 /1,4 und das Sigma 30 / 1,4 ich bin schon kräftig am sparen.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
zur Weiterbelebung, und passend zum __ Taubenschwänzchen habe ich letztes Wochenende einen __ Hummelschwärmer vor die Linse bekommen, dem unsere Spornblume sehr zugesagt hat. Es war schon Mittag in voller Sonne... .


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
näher ran gings nicht, sonst wäre er weg gewesen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Juni 2019)

Der wollte mir beim Zaun streichen zugucken.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Caphalor (21. März 2020)

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,
um in diesen verrückten Zeiten den Blick auch mal auf etwas schönes zu lenken, ist mir dieser Thread wieder in den Sinn gekommen.
Schönes Wochenende euch allen
LG Dennis


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. März 2020)

wow, sind die etwa schon aus diesem Jahr?
Ich hatte das große Glück Anfang der Woche ein __ Tagpfauenauge abzulichten
und einen __ Zitronenfalter leider nur __ fliegen sehen....
aber auch schon die ersten Marienkäfer und Hummeln gesichtet
t


----------



## Caphalor (21. März 2020)

Die Hummel war aus diesem Jahr, die anderen beiden Bilder hatte ich im letzten Sommer aufgenommen


----------



## RKurzhals (21. März 2020)

Bei Tieren fehlte mir bislang auch die Gelegenheit .


----------



## Rhz69 (22. März 2020)

Bei mir blüht auch schon was am Teich. Die __ Molche wollten aber nicht aufs Foto.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Apr. 2020)

Eine Wildbiene, der die frühe Tulpe sichtlich gefällt.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
Aufnahmen im Nahbereich geschehn oftmals unbewußt.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Juni 2020)

Landeanflug
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Pysur (24. Juni 2020)

Ist das ein Makro? Ich habe unser "Lebendfutter" im Teich geknipst.. vielleicht kommen dieses Jahr welche davon durch, letztes Jahr war es nur ein kleiner __ Goldfisch.

     

Und ein __ Wasserläufer wollte auch aufs Foto:


----------



## Whyatt (24. Juni 2020)

Nich ein Bild vom Frühjahr...


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juli 2020)

Eine Sandwespe auf __ Mannstreu - um mal wieder Leben in den thread zu bringen (dieses Jahr gibt es bei uns etliches mehr an Insekten)


----------



## koile (7. Aug. 2020)

Fleißige Bienchen.      
    
Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Pianosue65 (9. Aug. 2020)

Hab auch ein paar....

 
Libelle nach dem Schlüpfen

  
Eine Blattlaus unter einem Rosenblatt, an der hängt ein Wassertropfen....

  
...im Anflug an den Bienenfreund.....


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Aug. 2020)

Es sind nur Nahaufnahmen...


----------

